# Can I file for an appeal afte a divorce?



## alexjim1980 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok I don't know if this question belongs here. But I decided to give it a shot. I live in New York. My wife filed for divorce last year around August. I was served. I didn't reply due to financial situation. Then I had to leave the country for an emergency. While I was out of the country. I got in touch with my wife to hold on the divorce process and wait till I come back so we could discuss it. I told here if there is a chance for reconciliation I would like to give it a shot. Now while we were married she was talking to this guy online and on her phone I got the audio recordings some how. I also got the pictures of this guy who she went to meet overseas. The pics are ok. The voicemails from his side are of sexual nature. She has just one reply in which she says she loves him. Now this happened while we were married and she was not living with me at home. Unofficially separated. 

While I was abroad she changed her number. Served with me another notice which I never received since I was not living at the address anymore and filed for divorce. I also have proof that I was not in the country at that time. I just found out from some other guy that I was actually divorced in January and the decision was in her favor. It ended as an uncontested divorce where she also demanded that pay for her credit cards which we both used. All the debts are in her name. Now it has been a while and I just found out like a week ago. Can I still file an appeal? Can I use my evidence that she was committing adultery while we were legally married.

She has said in her court papers that I was treating her cruelly and in humanely since I was not giving her sex. But I have proof that It was absolutely her fault because she suffered from psychological fear of intercourse and vaginismus (pain during sex). We even went to a therapist for this and the therapist would take my side I am sure if she was to come to court. 

I want to know if there is a chance of appeal after all this time and do I have to still pay her debts even though I never signed anything. Right now the court has ordered I pay what shes asking. Basically everything.

Can I also file for alimony because of my financial situation.


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

I believe in Florida it's 30 days, but if there is fraud involved or you want a modification due to a change in your financial situation you can ask for a hearing. If I were you I'd get with an attorney ASAP !


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

why fight it?...how many times does she have to tell another man she loves him before you care?


----------

